# Sears Model 113.197150 Radial Arm Saw



## tmann502 (Sep 21, 2009)

My brother has a Sears Model 113.197150 radial arm saw. He doesn't have a manual for it. The saw doesn't completely square. The cut is off between 1/16th to an 1/8th inch after about 8 inches into a crosscut. He replaced the blade with a good quality blade. We've squared the table and tried to adjust what we could on the yoke and arm, to no avail. Anyone have a manual with info, or another idea we might try?


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

The trolley rails inside the york frame may need adjustment, The one I had used 2 screws inside front and back.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

You can use a 2' square to cheek both sides of the blade .make sure the back rail is straight.


----------



## GEORGE6149 (Sep 1, 2009)

You should be able to get a manual from the Craftsman web site. Go to the parts section. They offer different manuals to download as a PDF file. I've gotten manuals this way.


----------

